# RIJX closing down, "late refund requests processed partly through sale of hardware"



## sundaymouse (Feb 13, 2015)

I am not surprised, as $5 a year plan with 2 IPv4's isn't what I personally consider sustainable. 

Here is the mass email:



> Good Morning,
> 
> I am deeply sorry to say we will be closing down RIJX within the next 5 days due to unfortuante circumstances, please ensure you have made backups immediately upon reading this email. We cannot guarantee the time any of your services or IP addresses will be reachable for any longer than the time stated.
> 
> ...


----------



## drmike (Feb 13, 2015)

Where to start with this....


New domain 1 year old.
WHOIS privacy on.

Behind Cloudflare
Public Contact female
Lowendbox offerer
Lowendbox offer had annual plans

and....

I still believe their website allows you to place an order.  Everything still in place there.


----------



## MannDude (Feb 13, 2015)

RIJX... who?

Is this just another random LET host? I don't think I've ever heard of them.


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 13, 2015)

> IP addresses


They were leasing their IP space from Iniz http://bgp.he.net/AS202171



> WHOIS privacy on.


Australian sole trader (or whatever the F they call them): _"Jessica Jaye Parker, trading as RIJX"_


----------



## sundaymouse (Feb 13, 2015)

For the benefit of statements, just to confirm that, I just received refund for the remaining period of my service.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 13, 2015)

It was an IP grab, nothing more. They sold cheap to try to fill more space but it seems they got lazy/careless and didn't do much past their initial roll on LEB. They used L5520's and such so they aren't going to be getting any money back. I literally give those CPU's away because no one wants to buy loose parts for them. I gave a literal tray full to Rob of E5520's last year.

XVMLabs is the same. You see them getting /19's and such every month or so from ARIN and the owner refuses to pricelock anyone. What else do you think you're doing? He's just doing it to justify some space.

Welcome to the market people 

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 13, 2015)

> Australian sole trader (or whatever the F they call them)


They call them sole traders.   https://abr.business.gov.au/SearchByAbn.aspx?abn=46379215070

2 d/b/a's registered under that sole trader ABN: RIJX and this one: http://www.jessthair.com/


----------



## DomainBop (Feb 13, 2015)

By shutting down in the next few days they can also save the A$34 business name renewal fee for RIJX which would have been due on February 25th (_hey ,A$34 is probably more than you could get for an aging L5520_)


----------



## lbft (Feb 13, 2015)

drmike said:


> Public Contact female


Yes, how dare a woman try and run a business.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 13, 2015)

lbft said:


> Yes, how dare a woman try and run a business.


To be fair, how many females have we seen in the budget market that weren't sketch/fake?

Supposedly people have spoken to Jessica, though, and things were OK there.

Francisco


----------



## lbft (Feb 14, 2015)

Francisco said:


> Supposedly people have spoken to Jessica, though, and things were OK there.


She's a sole trader - legally she _is_ the business, there is no separate entity (just a registered business name). She would've had to provide extensive personal identification, including her Tax File Number which would be verified against Australian Tax Office records (roughly equivalent to a US SSN, but never used for any non-tax related purpose). I won't link to the public records since they contain her PO box and residential addresses but they're extremely easy to find.


----------



## ItsChrisG (Feb 14, 2015)

Dear Rijx Customers:

 

This is a follow up email in relation to the notice sent earlier today. Rijx would like to announce that we are currently undergoing a mutual 

qualification process and evaluation for possible transfer to Fevvo, Inc. At such time, we are retracting our statement of imminent closure and 

encourage existing clients to obtain a backup of their data (as backups are always best practice to have anyways) but not to make definitive 

efforts to transition away at this time.

 

The acquisition would prevent disruption in service and no other aspects of the service would be altered, including your current pricing and already paid-for service periods.

 

We will continue to be as transparent as possible through this transition period. Updates will be provided, we appreciate your cooperation, understanding, and business.

 

If you have any questions, you can direct them to me or to Chris at [email protected]

 

Thank you for your patience and understanding.


----------



## William (Feb 14, 2015)

Francisco said:


> It was an IP grab, nothing more.


They rented the IPs from Iniz and are not even ARIN member.... makes not much sense.


----------



## Hxxx (Feb 14, 2015)

hey nice vps tutorial

//not.


----------



## drmike (Feb 14, 2015)

lbft said:


> Yes, how dare a woman try and run a business.


Hahaha it was the joint pile that was the NOT GOING TO END WELL RECIPE.  Not anything to do with gender as a sole thing.   But in fairness, every time a female owner shows up on an LEB offer (or female contact point) I give it a triple take.   Not that women are incapable, no, rather they tend to be able to do basic math.  It's a prerequisite to surviving as a female of any species. Men, pfft, most of you make no mind about trying to fit 50 pounds of shit into 10 pound bag.  Mass overselling, pfft, that's a guy thing.

But some gal who is a hair dresser clearly isn't the VPSGodess.  Surely if I wasted 20 minutes I could find the man behind the whole thing.  I won't this time though.  

ItsChrisG to the rescue.  Good I say.   People want to pick up no income customers, good for them.  Glad to see it cause everyone has become so tight ass about customers that half the companies don't even want the customers they have right now.



William said:


> They rented the IPs from Iniz and are not even ARIN member.... makes not much sense.


DC probably wanted fair market monthly rates per IP and that doesn't fly on $5 annuals   But skirting all the regulations, ahh quite a bunch of shit going on with IPs all over.  Maybe we can get some action from regulatory idiots someday, probably not.


----------



## sv01 (Feb 14, 2015)

ItsChrisG said:


> Dear Rijx Customers:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


isn't that funny? both still talking about accusition right? 

and why question sent to fevvo? not Rijx.

I've server with Rijx but I don't remember when I last time logged in.


----------



## Francisco (Feb 14, 2015)

William said:


> They rented the IPs from Iniz and are not even ARIN member.... makes not much sense.


Why else would they be getting a /20 to start then?

I'm finding it hard to believe that they went the pricing they did, with 2 IP's included too, without ARIN being a reason.

It's quite possible that she found out she couldn't apply for ARIN's being an AU business.

Francisco


----------



## DomainBop (Aug 6, 2015)

follow the bouncing customer database ball...the RIJX customers Fevvo acquired just a few months ago have been sold again.

RIJX WHMCS:



Quote said:


> Down for Maintenance (Err 3)Per the email we have sent to all customers, we are pleased to announce that AlphaRacks Hosting has acquired the RIJX client base. RIJX has been merged into the AlphaRacks billing portal, and from now on you will be requesting support and billing via https://alpharacks.com/myrack/ using your same login credentials. Please use this URL for all support, billing, and sales related queries moving forward.


Probably bad news for customers since AlphaRacks  frequent server downtimes and lack of response to tickets has spawned a few "Alpharacks, deadpooled???" ( http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/51504/alpharacks )threads on LET and WHT over the past few months.


----------

